# Good Tutorials On The Small Swiss Lathe?



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

I have the tool and only some of the items in this picture......i don't have the small round bits (what are they?) and the bow...Are there any guides for this particular type?, ive been searching endlessly for this online and on youtube?any ideas? - really would like to use it for polishing and cutting if possible? - i was hoping i could hook it up to a dc motor instead of a bow! as ideally i could get a lathe but i don't have the space unfortunately.Thanks in advanceJon


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

They are mentioned in a whole chapter of Donald De Carle's Book, "Practical Watch Repairing". An excellent book for the would be repairer. :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

tixntox said:


> They are mentioned in a whole chapter of Donald De Carle's Book, "Practical Watch Repairing". An excellent book for the would be repairer. :thumbsup:
> 
> Mike


I know that there are PDF copies of this book knocking about, I've come across it a few times on my travels. The PDF comprises of scanned 'images' so is no good for searching, although it is readable.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

just wanted to add my 2p worth as i don't think you need a motor as you have the bow, this wraps around one loop of the pulley wheel which is attached to the piece your working on and you move the bow back and forth which turns the piece.

You need to bear in mind watch parts are very small and you don't need some big motor spinning them up to 1000 rpm for them to fly off into next doors garden...........


----------



## Marc H (Aug 8, 2010)

On the other hand....

using a bow in one hand and wielding a graver accurately in the other is not the easiest of skills to master (a bit like patting your head and rubbing your tummy at the same time only with potentially disastrous results if it goes wrong).

You don't need a big motor and if you're reasonably inventive then one of the best solutions (assuming that you decide to go down the motorised route) is to cannibalise and old sewing machine. The motor in there is an appropriate size for this kind of job, the foot pedal provides a lot of control over speed, and with the DIY approach you can change pulley sizes to match the motors capabilities to the job in hand.

You also have both hands free to concentrate on the job.


----------

